# Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation



## allegoric (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich plane auf meinem Boot, das Sony Xperia Z3 compact Tablet zu installieren und dieses für die Navigation zu nutzen zusammen mit meinem Echolot, was zwar selber Karten verarbeiten kann, aber ich finde die Community Edits, etc. schon aufm Handy geil. Da der Kartenanteil hier sehr gering ist und auch die Updates im Vergleich zu den anderen elektronischen Karten ein Witz ist, vom doppelt so großen Bildschirm einmal abgesehen, wollte ich das gern einmal probieren

Hat mit dem Tablet Einsatz schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht (außerhalb von Kabinenbooten)? Das Ding bietet ja im Prinzip alles, was man für den Außeneinsatz braucht, außer vielleicht Robustheit...


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Hab ich auch so gemacht. Tablet, Schutzhülle und ab dafür. Du musst dir nur was einfallen lassen wegen der Stromversorgung, das Galaxy Tab hat ganz schön am Akku genuckelt bei Kartendarstellung und GPS.


----------



## Fischfrea (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Ich nutze ein Tablet z.B. beim Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Akku ist auch kein Problem man kann dafür ( Hatte Lidl die tage für 10 €) ein Solarbetriebens lLadegerät nutzen.
Petri
Fred


----------



## Blaupause (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Zum Thema Akkuverbauch: Ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy Tab S mit Navionis und dem Vexilar-Fishfinder in Betrieb (allerdings ein Kajütboot) und selbt wenn das Tablet an der 2.1 A USB-Buchse hängt, is der Akku nach ca. 10 Sunde komplett alle.

Ich bin voll vom System überzeugt und mit eine Schutzhülle geht das sicher auch im offenen Boot.


----------



## Yupii (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Ich habe ein tragbares Echolot. Im Koffer befinden sich zwei Batterien, eine für das Echo (Zei-Pol-Anschluss) und die zweite für mein Galaxy Tab ( Zigarettenanzünder). Das Tab befindet sich bei mir in einer Otter-Box.


----------



## allegoric (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Klingt gut Leute, danke für eure Erfahrungen. Der Displayhalter von Railblaza ist bestellt, heute kommt das Tablet dran. Ich freu mich wie verrückt. Das ist eines der letzten großen, offenen Punkte, die mir im Boot seit jeher fehlten.
Über die Stromversorgung mache ich mir wenig Gedanken. Eine Batterie habe ich immer dabei, das Tablet selbst erlaubt ja das Steckerlose Laden über die Magnetbuchse und 12V Adapter gibt es ja auch wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Welches Echolot hast du denn in der Kombination am Start?
Raymarin Dragon Fly Pro???
Welches Kartenmaterial, kostenpflichtig?
Interessieren würde mich immer noch die Sonnenfrage?
Wie verhält sich son Tablet, auf dem offenen Boot an solchen Tagen wie gerade mit 35Grad (im Schatten!), schmilzt das Teil irgendwann weg?
Langzeiterfahrungen gibt es dazu wohl nicht, hoffentlich berichtest du nach geraumer Zeit mal von deinen gemachten Erfahrungen!

Vielleicht bin ich da auch zu ängstlich, aber ein Handy hinter der Frontscheibe im Auto habe ich schon geschafft, macht keinen Mucks mehr.


Jürgen


----------



## allegoric (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Ja, naja mir sind die 300 Ockis wert, das mal auszuprobieren, was es mit dem Seewasser und der Sonne anstellt. In 2 Wochen kann ich berichten, dann bin ich wieder an der Ostsee und werde ausgiebig rumfahren bei Wind und Wetter . Da werde ich das typisch deutsche WEtter bestimmt auch erwischen, ich bin selbst gespannt *g*. Das Tablet hat wohl die höchste Leuchtkraft auf dem Markt, mal schauen, ob es das auch hat.


----------



## ulf (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Hallo

Seht Ihr da bei Sonne auf euren Tablets überhaupt noch was ? Mein Nexus 7 taugt für's Freie leider gar nichts, sonst hätte ich das schon längst auf's Boot gebaut.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## allegoric (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*



> Welches Echolot hast du denn in der Kombination am Start?
> Raymarin Dragon Fly Pro???
> Welches Kartenmaterial, kostenpflichtig?



Ich nutze als Echo das Lowrance HDI 5 Chirp und als Kartenmaterial Navionics Boating mit der Karte Skagerrak & Kattegat + Central & West Europe. Wobei ich vom letzteren nicht begeistert bin. Die ersten Karten decken aber Ostsee, Dänemark und ein Teil Norge ab. Das reicht mir vollkommen. Hat 30€ gekostet das ist im Vergleich zu den normalen Karten ein Unterschied von mehr als 170€, wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass das Gebiet eine größere Abdeckung hat und man noch die Zusatzfeatures nutzen kann + die deutlich bessere Bedienbarkeit, hat sich das für mich ausgezahlt (Tablet mal außen vor).


----------



## Fischfrea (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Welches Echolot hast du denn in der Kombination am Start?
> Raymarin Dragon Fly Pro???
> Welches Kartenmaterial, kostenpflichtig?
> Interessieren würde mich immer noch die Sonnenfrage?
> ...



@ Jürgen
ich habe auch ein offenes Sportboot habe mir aus dem Baumarkt Kabelkanal geholt  die untere Kante abgetrennt  2 Winkel hinten verklebt und als Schnellverschluss oben hinter der Frontscheibe auf der Ablage angebracht. Somit 1 X Display dadurch blendfrei und vor direkter Sonneneinwirkung geschützt. Das ganze funktioniert seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Nutze mein Ipad auch manchmal als Navigations Hilfe. Nur ist mir die Navionics Plus Karte mit den Sonar Charts teilweise viel zu ungenau.
 Kann das jemand bestätigen?
 Denn nicht nur die Tiefe ist ungenau sondern auch die Position an der man sich befindet ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## allegoric (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, aufn Bodden hat das super geklappt. Bisher aber nur mit Nexus 4 ausprobiert.


----------



## Dorschalex (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

@ fishfrea

Könntest du ein Foto deiner Konstruktion hier hochladen? Ich bin selber noch auf der Suche nach ner gescheiten Lösung des Sonnenproblems und wäre dir sehr verbunden. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## allegoric (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Heute ist die Tablethalterung gekommen. Die Verarbeitung ist super. Leider ist das Tablet zu dünn und würde ohne Zutun rausrutschen. Hier hatte ich eh vor,   noch eine Bumperhülle zu kaufen, dann passts perfekt. 0,85cm sind doch zu wenig für die Halterung. Hab gerade ein winziges Stück Schaumstoff hinten dran gequetscht,  dann passts perfekt.


----------



## allegoric (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Der Einbau mit Hilfe von Railblaza funktionierte tadellos. Ich habe das Tabbi auf der Ostsee genutzt. Leider hat sich eine unerwartete Einschränkung ergeben: Bei Regen reagiert das Tablet, obwohl es für Unterwasseraufnahmen geeignet ist. Hier muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen. Sonst ist die Lösung top.


----------



## allegoric (11. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

2. Test in Norwegen: Fazit: richtig geil! Kanns mir ohne gar nicht vorstellen. Wind und Wetter... kein Problem exaktes Spotfinden auch in totaler Nässe.


----------



## strohmer (12. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Ich betreibe auch die Kombi (Tablet, Navionics, Vexilar) im offenen Boot und kann ein wenig zur Temp.-Frage beisteuern.
Ich habe das erste Mal die Meldung 'Das Tablet muss abkühlen bevor es weiter betrieben werden kann' o.ä. gesehen und laden war bei der Temperatur leider auch nicht immer möglich (~30 Grad). Die Anzeige ist, je nach Ausrichtung zur Sonne, mal besser, mal schlechter. Der Akku von meinem Galaxy 4 7" hat trotzdem 8 Std. durchgehalten. Für mich die optimale Lösung. Zur Genauigkeit der Navionicskarten habe ich nix zu bemägeln, zumal die Vexialr Software die Karten mit eigenen Messungen aktualisiert.


----------



## allegoric (14. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Boot mit Tablet zur Navigation*

Temperaturprobleme habe ich gar keine bei meinem Sony und einen kompletten Angeltag hält es auch. Wenn nicht, wird es halt einfach an den portablen Akku drangehangen und weiter geht der Spaß. Später geht's direkt an die Batterie. Ich bin total froh, dass ich mir nicht die überteuerten Plotterkarten gekauft habe. So kann ich es im Handy und Tablet nutzen und habe den kompletten Echoschirm frei. Voll geil. Hier in Norge ists auch praktisch. Ich kann mein Echo an die Boote hier nicht dranhängen, also nehme ich nur das Tabbi mit und nutze die 08/15 Echos. Das reicht so vollkommen und man findet trotzdem jeden Spot.


----------

